# Cannon Rebel ????



## MD746 (Oct 1, 2012)

My wife has been on me to buy her a real camera so I found a good deal on a Cannon Rebel T1i It came with a new battery & charger instruction book and one lens cannon zoom EF-S 18-55mm . I would like to get a few more camera related things for her, but I have no idea about this stuff any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## quinn (Oct 1, 2012)

There's lots of stuff you can get. Some kind of ideas of what she might be shooting and a budget could really narrow it down.


----------



## MD746 (Oct 1, 2012)

Family vacation pics, the kids and their sporting events. I would like to keep the budget around 250-300 dollars.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Oct 1, 2012)

Get a canon speedlite falsh for it...and a Gary Fong diffuser for it.  Also one of the Canon remote triggers so she can take pics with herself being in the picture. And a tripod.  She can go from there once she goes nuts over it.  

1st thing that is a must is a UV filter to screw onto the end of your lens to protect the glass.  Cheap and a must.

Oh...and a new huge externl hard drive...if she is like my wife...she will fill up the main computer and bog it down.  LOL


----------



## grandpawrichard (Oct 1, 2012)

Here are some of my suggestions:

1. Camera 
2. Camera bag
3. Extra Compact flash cards
4. Tripod
5. a 70-300 IS telephoto lens
6. Lens hoods for your lenses
7. Lens Cleaning kit and a Rocket Blower for lens maintenance. 

optional:
8. Canon Flash
9. a 1.4X telephoto extender
10. wireless remote control trigger.

I'm not a big fan of UV Filters, or any other type of filters unless they are Very Expensive filters. Any time you screw on a filter to the front of a lens you Degrade the photo Image Quality.

Dick


----------



## Crickett (Oct 1, 2012)

grandpawrichard said:


> Here are some of my suggestions:
> 
> 1. Camera
> 2. Camera bag
> ...



I have to disagree w/ your last statement. A UV is not going to degrade an image to anything  noticeable. And w/ some decent editing software that degrading can be corrected in post process. 

A UV filter is way cheaper to replace than a lens. So for the added protection I will take my chances on the degrading. 

To the OP: 
She may want some sort of editing software. You can find some free ones online such as GIMP but you can get Photoshop elements relatively cheap. It's pretty beginner friendly & you can find tutorials for it on you tube. Also she can download a free 30 day trial from adobe' s website.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 1, 2012)

My suggestion would be a book . something like  "Understanding Exposure " If she doesn't already know the basic stuff ,the new toy may become an expensive paper weight . After that ,there is so many things you could buy ,......


----------



## Hoss (Oct 1, 2012)

A membership to Woody's photo forum where she can ask all the questions she wants and get lots of great advice.  And hey that one doesn't cost you anything.

Hoss


----------



## MD746 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the great advice. I got her a camera bag and UV filters ordered. I will run by Barnes and Noble in the AM and try to find a book or two and then she is on her own. I'm sure she will use my login here and ask a ton of questions.


----------



## DCHunter (Oct 1, 2012)

I got a book for Christmas that teaches you how to do photography that is written specifically for my model.


----------



## floyd242 (Oct 1, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-50mm-1-...TF8&qid=1349125497&sr=1-1&keywords=canon+50mm

That is my go to lens for my Rebel.  It's the best $100 I've ever spent as far as cameras go.

Of course my wife hates it because it doesn't zoom.... it's the best indoor low light lens you can buy without spending a fortune though.

I also use my gorillapod a lot...

http://www.amazon.com/Joby-GorillaP...TF8&qid=1349126016&sr=1-1&keywords=gorillapod


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2012)

Do a search on youtube for that camera and you will find a lot of helpful videos. I've provided these to get you started.







The video below is a training video for the Rebel T1i (Called 500D in other countries) Be sure to check out the rest of the videos in this series. 

PART 1



Good luck with everything and show off some pics when you can.


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 1, 2012)

I have a Canon Rebel EOS T2i and love it. Check out Camera DR in Decatur Ga if you get a chance. I will give you a bit of advice in my opinion do not buy a lense that is not a Canon lense. The off brand or other brands that will fit a Canon,well they do but the pics turn out horrible.


----------



## cornpile (Oct 1, 2012)

Great advice everyone.Download Picasa,its a free online photo editing software.Its really good for enhancing your pics,the best thing is ITS FREE


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Oct 2, 2012)

I agree with GrandpawRichard - will use a filter, but hate em. Because they do degrade the picture. Only ones I use are B&W brand - they're the best, but I still don't like to use them. 

Buy her the Scott Kelby Digital Photography box set series of books. Great, useful, real life information. 

If you're put off by the high price of flashes, buy a Canon 270. Used one is $100 and new not much more. Does a great job in a small setting. I'm headed to local hospital to chronicle the birth of some friends first baby tonite. Won't use flash much, but when I do (probably in dark waiting room), that's the flash I'll have with me. I'll be using on a 5DII with 24-70L lens (with no filter). Love that flash if using in smaller setting.


----------

